
The Rise of Privacy Tech helps privacy tech founders solve biggest pain points - lourdesturrecha
https://medium.com/the-rise-of-privacy-tech/the-rise-of-privacy-tech-helps-privacy-tech-founders-solve-their-biggest-pain-points-b1c207c76500
======
lourdesturrecha
For the first time in history, founders, investors, regulators, consumers, and
enterprise customers are in agreement with privacy experts, advocates, and
evangelists that we need privacy innovation. An increasing demand for privacy
designed and engineered tools accompanies this fortuitous timing. In turn,
we’ve also seen an uptick in technologists and founders who want to solve
these glaring privacy problems and seize the resulting market opportunities.
Yet these founders find themselves facing major challenges in fundraising,
designing and engineering privacy into their products, understanding the
privacy industry, setting their privacy communications strategy, and educating
their potential customers and the greater public.

